# plastic repairs



## gedavis2 (Oct 17, 2006)

Any one tried the plastex repair kit or had any luck with the plastic welders? I need to fix some cracks and one tab on my atv. It's HDPE which the welders use different rod for different plastics. Or is there something new that I'm unaware of that can fix plastic like an epoxy.

Thanks,
GED


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

*heat gun*

I had a kayak and fixed it with a heat gun and plastic and a putty knife. It turned out not half bad.


----------



## Dave aka Regulator (May 21, 2009)

I fixed the fender on my Banshee after a good spill once. I used a little hobby torch, a butter nife and a chunk off an unsalvagable fender from another bike. 

I started out by drilling a small hole through the end of the crack so it couldnt travel any more. I then filled in the crack and the hole by melting the scrap plastic and spreading & mashing it into the crack and hole.
After I let it cool down I wet sanded it and painted it. Couldnt tell it was ever cracked after that.

:texasflag


----------



## ShoalwaterLegend (Dec 20, 2011)

Harbor Freight sells a plastic welding iron that comes with stainless steel wire mesh, welding rods and of course the iron. If you gouge out the surrounding area to create a v shap down the length of the crack you can use the iron to melt the rods in and place the mesh if necessary. Once cooled sand it down and looks good as new


----------

